# Weird bucket list items



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Post the most outrageous thing on your bucket list here
Mine: shout profanity In a church


----------



## Yastreb (Jul 5, 2022)

I don't know if this counts as weird but I really want to visit Chernobyl. I was planning to go there next summer but now that's of course impossible.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 9, 2022)

Visit California, even just for a day...


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2022)

To eat one of these ice-creams.

Also to spend an outrageous sum of money on an expensive diamond ring from a posh department store. And put it in my mouth and swallow it before smiling and moonwalking out of the store without breaking eye contact with the cashier.

I have my reasons.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 9, 2022)

I would like to attend a service at one of those insane pentacostal churches that do the snake handling and speaking in tongues.

Before going to said service I want to consume a decent amount of LSD for a truly out of this world experience.


----------



## Akima (Jul 16, 2022)

Where heelys to school without anyone noticing


----------



## ben909 (Jul 17, 2022)

throw a fully charged lead acid battery at something 

... but they are heavy


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2022)

To live my entire life without having sex.

I'm 34 and a virgin. I'm doing good.

It is a competition, right?


----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> To live my entire life without having sex.
> 
> I'm 34 and a virgin. I'm doing good.
> 
> It is a competition, right?


That is a bucket list item for me too


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 18, 2022)

Ride one of these


----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)

I want to put a hamster in a large and sturdy balloon and send it off to sea


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 18, 2022)

I want to be hypnotized to see myself as my fursona.  Or have a hands-free full orgasm when my wife says i love you.  Just because i like the fun either could bring,

Omg, if i was dying in a hospital, oh yeah, awesome if she said i love you and i went wild


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2022)

engrave the list on a bucket


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2022)

ben909 said:


> engrave the list on a bucket


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 24, 2022)

I've pretty much already done what's on my list.  The few remaining will never be achieved, now (No orbital flights, no being shot out of a cannon).
Being boring and keeping my feets on terra firma now suits me quite nicely!


----------

